# Another candidate for a cheap ingot mold



## element47.5 (Sep 27, 2012)

These are sold at Harbor Freight and Radio Shack, or, they are sold on ebay. Some of these have a different style base that would not work in the same way; it would be advantageous to be able to see the item. They are called "soldering vise" or some retailers call them "Helping Hands". I have one of these, and the base is made of cast iron and has about a 3/8" deep well, about 2" x 2". Nice sloped side walls, and square. Remove the base, burn off the paint, and sand the inside some. The rest of the vise, find a decent size heatsink or block of metal or even a chunk of wood and drill it out to accept the post. You still have the vise, if it's of any use to you. 







I have melted lead in mine, not silver. Works fine.


----------



## etack (Sep 27, 2012)

what about cast iron cookware will this work?

small skillets or muffin pans or bread pans like in the link. I have a whole bunch of different shapes.

Some sell for real cheap french bread pans are smaller too. 

https://www.google.com/search?source=ig&rlz=&q=cast+iron+bread+pan&oq=cast+iron+bre&gs_l=igoogle.3.0.0l10.2706364.2711281.0.2714044.13.13.0.0.0.0.133.1411.1j12.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.tZ3ZuZOjJ7c



Eric


----------



## element47.5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think those you pictured are pretty large, like 2" x 4" x 8" (just a complete guess) which would be in the range of 100+ oz silver and multiple kilos of gold. For that price I am a little skeptical that what you've pictured is cast iron, as opposed to sheet metal, but I don't know. What I posted is more in the range of a 5-10 oz silver pour.


----------



## etack (Sep 27, 2012)

I was thinking of something in this range

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-CAST-IRON-FRENCH-CORN-BREAD-PAN-KITCHEN-COOKWARE-NR-/300783274145?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46081488a1

will the cast iron hold up its thinner than whats used in molds?

Eric


----------



## grance (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a heavy gauge steel cupcake pan for casting alum,brass and copper ingots but would never put gold into it. I have a graphite 1 oz mold for that . Molten gold pulls impuritys from steel from what I was told I assume the same is true for cast iorn


----------



## leelandbullock (Oct 14, 2012)

i just went on amazon and purchased a 5oz graphite mold. was 25 bucks.

never though that castiorn cornbread mold could be used.. considering i am backyardian chemist, from alabama, little ears of gold corn would suit me well...LOL


----------



## etack (Dec 10, 2012)

grance said:


> I use a heavy gauge steel cupcake pan for casting alum,brass and copper ingots but would never put gold into it. I have a graphite 1 oz mold for that . Molten gold pulls impuritys from steel from what I was told I assume the same is true for cast iorn



This is only true if you melt your gold in cast iron most large refinery's if not all use cast iron molds. Graphite molds are only used to make pretty ingots. This has been discussed and discussed on the forum.

Eric


----------



## etack (Dec 10, 2012)

element47.5 This is what I use. I found it at goodwill for $5.00. I tops out at 10TOz per a slot, but it has 22 slots. I have only used it for cemented silver have no intention as of right now to sell .999 Ag bars.


----------



## element47.5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, that looks almost ideal! What do you suppose it is called in real life? A chocolate or candy mold?


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 10, 2012)

element47.5 said:


> Wow, that looks almost ideal! What do you suppose it is called in real life? A chocolate or candy mold?


I believe that is a 'muffin mold' - at least, that is what my family called it when we would make cornbread 'sticks' as a kid. 

Found one similar here http://www.armchair.com/store/gourmet/baking/cmeal1.html where they call it Cast Iron Corn Muffin Pan - so, something like that anyway!

BTW, I think the ear of corn gold bars should be attractive!


----------



## etack (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it was a lady finger pan or dinner roll. Never seen any other one like it. works for me though. keep a look out for them.

I also use a cast iron muffin pan it will make 1 kilo puck. not as fun to hold though. :lol: 

Eric

Sp


----------



## element47.5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Although they would not stack so well, I'm thinking the mini-corn ingots would have a certain appeal..perhaps in the Midwest, LOL.


----------



## etack (Dec 10, 2012)

element47.5 said:


> Although they would not stack so well, I'm thinking the mini-corn ingots would have a certain appeal..perhaps in the Midwest, LOL.



If you did them out of gold you could weld two together for a whole cob :lol: :lol: 

I think that the ban I have is french of making champagne biscuits or other desert bars.


Eric


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2012)

Sweet, Golden corn on the cob.


----------



## Bernie Foley (Dec 12, 2012)

Gentlemen,
I have cast many different metals in all kinds of molds. If cast iron is fairly well finished and smoked heavily with acetylene smoke most metal should not stick. i have not done gold in iron. Many of my first silver bars were cast in aluminum molds smoked in acetylene smoke. The aluminum must be able to 
handle cooling before it melts! All of my first bars were less than 2 oz...Even carbon molds i make now benefit from a light smoking! It helps take up oxygen from silver...Bernie Foley


----------

